# Jeder kann handeln



## willmalwassagen (23. Mai 2018)

Wir starten in Stuttgart eine Initiative. Wir schreiben alle Landtagsabgeordnete und Minister an, ob sie angeln oder einen Fischereischein haben oder grundsätzlich gegen das Angeln sind.(Post geht nächste Woche raus)

Im Anschreiben verweisen wir darauf, dass es in der Republik, ca. 4 Millionen Angler gibt und 1 weitere Million die ab und zu im Urlaub angelt. Dass damit ca. 3 Milliarden Umsatz erwirtschaftet werden und ca. 50 000 Arbeitsplätze entstanden sind.
Wir veröffentlchen dann die Liste auf unserer Homepage, nur Zahlen wieviele Angler, wieviele Nichtantworten.
Wir werden die selben Anschreiben an die Stadtparlamente der größten Städte im Land versenden.
Gerne hätten wir Unterstützer, in jedem Bundesland 1 Verein der auch mal 1000,00 € einsetzen kann (Porto usw).
Damit erhoffen wir uns einen Überblick wie wir Angler überhaupt im Parlament vertreten sind und können dann Angler eventuell direkt ansprechen.
Wir wollen bis Ende Juni mit dem Landtag durch sein und werden nach der Sommerpause den Bundestag, alle Abgeordnete und Minister anschreiben.
Anschließend kommen die Europaabgeordneten dran.

Das Ganze kann dann als Grundlage für politische Arbeit eines neuen Bundesverbandes dienen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Hut ab, Klasse Engagement und ehrenamtliche Mehrarbeit, die am Ende vielen zu gute kommen wird. Ich hoffe auf positive Ergebnisse und die Erfüllung eurer Absichten!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Wer soll denn bei dem neuen Bundesverband die Mütze aufhaben? 

Wer steht hinter der Aktion? Und warum macht man das nicht digital und reduziert so die Kosten gegen Null?


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Das macht immer wieder Freude. Da wird etwas angedacht und schon kommt die Frage nach dem Präsident.
Keine Ahnung. Wir hätten eine Satzung, ein Programm fertig. Wenn es denn sein soll wird eine Versammlung einberufen und gewählt. Da kann dann jeder Präsident(in) werden, allerdings nur eine(r).


Wer steckt hinter der Fragenaktion.
www.wav-stuttgart.de


Ein Brief auf ordentlichem Briefpapier (Gohrsmühle) mit Firmenkopf und vorne drauf ne Briefmarke hat ein besseres Standing. Deshalb der Aufwand. Eine Sammelemail ist immer etwas fragwürdiges bei solchen Aktionen.


----------



## blablabla (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Find ich gut:m


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Schöne Idee,

nur stelle ich mir gerade vor, da kommt ne Anfrage von nem Angelverein ob ich Angler bin oder nicht-warum sollte ich antworten? Was habe ich davon, wenn ich als Minister bereits einen Job habe, der mich voll ausfüllt und ich mir eh keine Gedanken machen muss das ich jemand sein könnte der womöglich nicht mehr angeln gehen kann.

Sich in Entscheidungskreise durch die Hintertür schmuggeln kommt glaube gar nicht gut.....

Was es braucht ist eine Vertretung der Angler die für deren belange handelt und nicht dagegen, dann wäre quasi alle Probleme gelöst.


----------



## Georg Baumann (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Leute, lasst die doch mal machen, anstatt gleich das Haar in der Suppe zu suchen. Man kann bestimmt immer irgendwo irgendwas irgendwie ein bisschen besser machen. Aber in der Praxis sind 80 Prozent gemacht 100prozentig besser als nur drüber geredet. Ich bin auf die Reaktionen gespannt. Danke fürs Engagement!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Leute, lasst die doch mal machen, anstatt gleich das Haar in der Suppe zu suchen. Man kann bestimmt immer irgendwo irgendwas irgendwie ein bisschen besser machen. Aber in der Praxis sind 80 Prozent gemacht 100prozentig besser als nur drüber geredet. Ich bin auf die Reaktionen gespannt. Danke fürs Engagement!



Bevor ihr hier das Ruder übernommen habt gab es jemanden der bereits allen auf den Schlipps getreten ist und sich eingesetzt hat-die Erfolge oder eben auch nicht kann man in Gänze im Forum nachlesen, hier wird nur etwas wiederholt was bisher nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Besser als nichts zu tun! Nur weil Thomas da eher überschaubare Erfolge erzielt hat heisst es doch nicht, dass es jemanden der Verbandsmäßig noch nicht verbrannt ist auch scheitern wird. Ich glaube nicht das unser Verein das finanziell oder von der Manpower her stemmen könnte (oder das viel Interesse da wäre) aber ich find es toll das ihr das macht. Hut ab!


----------



## yukonjack (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Das macht immer wieder Freude. Da wird etwas angedacht und schon kommt die Frage nach dem Präsident.
> Keine Ahnung. Wir hätten eine Satzung, ein Programm fertig. Wenn es denn sein soll wird eine Versammlung einberufen und gewählt. Da kann dann jeder Präsident(in) werden, allerdings nur eine(r).
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da kommt eigentlich nur ein Schwabe in Frage. 
 Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen.


----------



## hans albers (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



> Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen.



...


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Ich will hier mal was zur Lobbyarbeit sagen.
Grundsätzlich machen Politiker nur was ihnen persönliche Vorteile bringt oder persönliche Nachteile verhindert. Fast alle.
Dann muss man wissen wie Gesetzgebung funktioniert und wie Verordnungen entstehen.
Dazu muss man die Politiker sehr gut kennen und im Prinzip über jeden eine Akte anlegen.
Dann muss man wissen, dass Gesetze in Deutchland in Land und Bund schon lange  nicht mehr in Parlamenten entschieden werden sondern in Ausschüsssen so vorbereitet werden, dass im Parlament eigentlich nur noch abnicken stattfindet.
Wenn ich  jetzt weiss, dass ein Politiker selbst gerne angelt(sofern er Zeit hat) und auch noch im Ausschuss für Fischereirecht sitzt ist er ein besonders guter Ansprechpartner. Wenn man dann die anderen Ausschussmitglieder kennt und ihre Hobbys, die Hobbys ihrer Frauen oder Männer kennt, die Hobbys der Kinder, dann kann man Punkte finden wo man die Leute gewinnen kann sich für Anglerinteressen einzusetzen.
Wir erarbeiten momentan diese Daten für Baden-Württemberg.
Damit erhalten wir (bereits schon jetzt) Zugang zu handelnden Personen, allerdings noch nicht immer in der gewünschten Form. Aber das kostet halt alles Zeit.
Mit einfach mal nen Abgeordneten anschreiben oder gar einen Minister geht in der Regel gar nichts.
Die Erkenntnis hat sich weder in unseren Landesverbänden noch in unserem Bundesverband erschlossen und deshalb wird sich  auch in Zukunft unter dieser Konstellation nichts ändern. 

Wir sind in BW bereits als Verein ganz gut aufgestellt und bauen unsere Datenbank auf und werden immer erfolgreicher werden. Und zuletzt einen eigenen Bundesverband gründen.


----------



## smithie (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Grünknochen (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ich will hier mal was zur Lobbyarbeit sagen.
> Grundsätzlich machen Politiker nur was ihnen persönliche Vorteile bringt oder persönliche Nachteile verhindert. Fast alle.
> Dann muss man wissen wie Gesetzgebung funktioniert und wie Verordnungen entstehen.
> Dazu muss man die Politiker sehr gut kennen und im Prinzip über jeden eine Akte anlegen.
> ...




Was Du alles weißt...
Aber egal: Von Willmalwassagen zu Willmalwasmachen ist immer gut.


----------



## bacalo (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

...besser als den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken.


 Meine Lenze verbieten es mir......., denoch: 

möge die Macht mit euch sein!


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Und zuletzt einen eigenen Bundesverband gründen.


Ich hätte jetzt bei fast jedem Anderen gefragt, 
ob er einen Schluck Graf Größenwahn zuviel hatte,
aber dir traue ich das glatt zu


----------



## 50er-Jäger (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Wie gesagt alles schon da gewesen, anstatt für 1000sende Euro Briefe umher zu schicken lieber Leute unterstützen die schon voll in der Sache drin sind....Lars Wernicke ist doch schon bestens drin in der Sache und wenn nicht die Truppe von Anglerdemo wer sollte uns dann Bundesweit vertreten?Wenn daraus noch ein größeres Organ entstehen würde, wäre das super...


----------



## Flussangler_58 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt bei fast jedem Anderen gefragt,
> ob er einen Schluck Graf Größenwahn zuviel hatte,
> aber dir traue ich das glatt zu




Na komm Tante Käthe, komm auf die dunkle Seite #6:vik:


----------



## Wegberger (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Hallo,


auf der einen Seite ist es toll, wieviele verzweifelte Versuche es gibt, die gut bezahlte Kernaufgabe der Verbände zu übernehmen.

Aber unsere DAFV Versager bekommen weiter unsere Kohle - und die Kritiker zersplittern sich in Regionalprojekte.

Um gegen die etablierten landes- und bundesweiten Seilschaften vorzugehen .... braucht man aus meiner Sicht jeglichen Zusammenschluss aller kreativen und angelnfreundlichen Kräfte bundesweit.

 Auch wenn jedes einzelne Projekt begrüssenswert und positiv ist - wird es in der derzeitigen Konstellation gegen über den etablierten Gefüge alleine zum scheitern verurteilt sein - weil kein Netzwerk und keine bundesweite Arbeitsteilung auf genügend Schultern gegenüber dem Platzhirsch auf die Beine gestellt werden kann.

Und hier noch nicht mal die Gegenreaktion den DAFV Versager in ihren Lobbykanälen als Gegenwind mit eingerechnet.

Aus meiner Sicht sind die kritischen Mehrheiten, sofern sie das erste Ziel -> den DAFV bedeutungslos zu machen und dies gemeinsam zu verfolgen -> wirklich soweit etwas zu bewirken .... aber nur wenn jeder, sein regionales Ziel erstmal zurückstellen würde.


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Die Briefe an die Abgeordneten des Landtages in Baden-Württemberg sind seit Montag versendet und die Rückmeldungen beginnen.
www.wav-stuttgart.de


----------



## LexLegis (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Bevor ihr hier das Ruder übernommen habt *gab es jemanden der bereits allen auf den Schlipps getreten ist und sich eingesetzt hat*-*die Erfolge oder eben auch nicht *kann man in Gänze im Forum nachlesen, hier wird nur etwas wiederholt was bisher nicht geklappt hat.






Gewählt oder ungefragt aufgedrängt ?


Es ist sicher richtig, dass man keinen Erfolg hat mit bspw. Denunziation und/oder Diffamierung.


Legt man es dennoch darauf an, steckt etwas Anderes dahinter.


Produktive Problemlösungen jedenfalls nicht.


LL


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



LexLegis schrieb:


> Gewählt oder ungefragt aufgedrängt ?
> 
> Produktive Problemlösungen jedenfalls nicht.


 Wird der Spiegel-Chefredakteur gewählt?
Muss dieser eine alternative Poltik anbieten, 
wenn er über Regierungspolitik berichtet?

Es ist das gute Recht und der Sinn eines Medien-Unternehmens zu hinterfragen und zu kritisieren.
Diese Medienkompetenz, dürfte Schulstoff Kl. 7 od. 8 sein, sollte auch endlich mal in Verbandsetagen einziehen.

Von produktiven Problemlösungen mal ganz abgesehen.

Sechs minus, setzen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wird der Spiegel-Chefredakteur gewählt?
> Muss dieser eine alternative Poltik anbieten,
> wenn er über Regierungspolitik berichtet?
> 
> ...


 
 Na ja, der Spiegel Chefredakteur setzt erst mal auf richtigen Journalismus. Dafür hat er ein Studium absolviert, wo bestimmte Grundsätze und Regeln der Pressearbeit vermittelt werden. 
 Das man einen Presseausweis hat, den man ohne Ausbildung und ohne Nachweis jeglicher Ausbildung oder Eignung "for Free" bekommt, muss noch nicht bedeuten, dass man "Journalist" ist. Nur mal prinzipiell. 

 Richtig, wer Merkels Kurs kritisiert, muss nicht den Weg aufzeigen, wie sie es anders machen soll. Wenn mir aber  jemand aller zwei Tage ständig erzählt, die Merkel ist doof, sag ich, ja, ich habe es ja verstanden...und was jetzt?

 Ein Medienunternehmen? Mhmm....das Anglerboardforum ist sicher kein Medienunternehmen, dass ist, wie der Namen schon sagt, ein Forum. Wo jeder, wirklich jeder, ungefragt seinen Meinung sagen kann. Wie ich jetzt.

 Off Topic zu Ende.


----------



## Lommel (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Na ja, der Spiegel Chefredakteur setzt erst mal auf richtigen Journalismus. Dafür hat er ein Studium absolviert, wo bestimmte Grundsätze und Regeln der Pressearbeit vermittelt werden.
> Das man einen Presseausweis hat, den man ohne Ausbildung und ohne Nachweis jeglicher Ausbildung oder Eignung "for Free" bekommt, muss noch nicht bedeuten, dass man "Journalist" ist. Nur mal prinzipiell.




Ich halte mich normalerweise aus den angelpolitischen Themen komplett heraus, finde aber dieses Nachtreten gegen Thomas ziemlich billig. Gut er war vielleicht kein gelernter Journalist, er hat aber diese Forum über 10 Jahre mit Hingabe betreut und am laufen gehalten. Der war am Morgen als erstes online und abends als letztes offline. Das man in 10 Jahren vielleicht nicht alles richtig machen kann sollte auch klar sein.
Durch ihn hat man aber auch, wenn man mitgelesen hat, zumindest erfahren wieviel Kohle eigentlich in den Verbandskassen fliessen und was man dafür denn bekommt. Die Kritik mag oft überzogen worden sein, gerade in den Landesverbänden sitzen oft genug Ehrenamtliche, die mit einer (wenn überhaupt) geringen Aufwandsentschädigung etwas für das Angeln bewegen wollen. Die sollte mann auch unterstützen, auch wenn nicht alles so klappt wie man es gerne hätte.
Was den Bundesverband angeht war jede Kritik, meiner Meinung, mehr als berechtigt. Das dort jemand an die Spitze gehieft worden ist, die mit Angeln überhaupt nichts an der Mütze hat ist schon fragwürdig. Noch fragwürdiger ist was bisher dort erreicht worden ist.


Mann vergleiche mal
Anglerdemo und Bundesverband


Ein vielbeachteter Kommentar in einer Zeitung ist ja nicht gerade viel.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Na ja, der Spiegel Chefredakteur setzt erst mal auf richtigen Journalismus. Dafür hat er ein Studium absolviert, wo bestimmte Grundsätze und Regeln der Pressearbeit vermittelt werden.
> Das man einen Presseausweis hat, den man ohne Ausbildung und ohne Nachweis jeglicher Ausbildung oder Eignung "for Free" bekommt, muss noch nicht bedeuten, dass man "Journalist" ist. Nur mal prinzipiell.
> 
> Richtig, wer Merkels Kurs kritisiert, muss nicht den Weg aufzeigen, wie sie es anders machen soll. Wenn mir aber  jemand aller zwei Tage ständig erzählt, die Merkel ist doof, sag ich, ja, ich habe es ja verstanden...und was jetzt?
> ...




Das ist ja das Problem in den Verbänden- nur Quereinsteiger und keine Ahnung von der Aufgabe!

Insofern ist die Initiative hier - Ursprung des Threads, den Du gerade wieder eigentlich wie immer mit Deinem OT zerschiesst - begrüßenswert. Nämlich etwas zu machen und zu versuchen und nicht nur aussitzen und zugucken...


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem in den Verbänden- nur Quereinsteiger und keine Ahnung von der Aufgabe!
> 
> Insofern ist die Initiative hier - Ursprung des Threads, den Du gerade wieder eigentlich wie immer mit Deinem OT zerschiesst - begrüßenswert. Nämlich etwas zu machen und zu versuchen und nicht nur aussitzen und zugucken...



Sorry, wenn ich mir hier die bisherige Diskussion anschaue, bin ich nicht so off Topic.....das Thema Presse und was sie soll oder nicht, habe nicht ich angefangen.

Ja, es liegt in der Natur des Ehrenamtes in einem e.V. ,dass es dafür keine Ausbildung notwendig ist, wohl aber eine Eignung voraussetzt. Und manch einer schätzt wahrscheinlich seine Eignung (und folgend seine Wähler) anders ein, als ein Betrachter von Außen. 
Interessant ist, dass meine Ausführung zum Thema Presseausweis, die ich bewusst prinzipiell getan habe, sofort personalisiert wird. 

Das war definitiv nicht gegen TF gerichtet! Wir beide mögen uns nicht, ist kein Geheimnis. Aber das wäre mir zu billig. Am Ende bedauere ich es immer wieder, dass wir so viel Kraft mit unnötigen Grabenkämpfen vergeuden.

 P.S. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Leute aus BW keine Quereinsteiger sind. ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> ... erst mal auf *richtigen* Journalismus.


 Ja, was waren das geile Zeiten, als es nur die Angler-Print-Presse gab, die brav jede PM eines Verbandes ohne jeden Kommentar abdruckten und die Leser noch weniger Möglichkeit hatten, nachzufragen, selbst eine Meinung abzugeben... |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, was waren das geile Zeiten, als es nur die Angler-Print-Presse gab, die brav jede PM eines Verbandes ohne jeden Kommentar abdruckten und die Leser noch weniger Möglichkeit hatten, nachzufragen, selbst eine Meinung abzugeben... |rolleyes



Das ist richtiger Journalismus...PM abdrucken, keine Kritik, keine Nachfragen bei Unstimmigkeiten in einer Meldung. Dafür muss man Journalismus studieren.

Dann passt es ja ins Bild, dass der Poltikbereich im AB endlich tot ist. Da wurden die letzten Verbandskritiker von Trollen vergrault und jetzt hat man hier fertig! Ob das im Interesse der AB-Macher ist weiß ich nicht, aber es im Interesse der Verbände.


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist richtiger Journalismus...PM abdrucken, keine Kritik, keine Nachfragen bei Unstimmigkeiten in einer Meldung. Dafür muss man Journalismus studieren.
> 
> Dann passt es ja ins Bild, dass der Poltikbereich im AB endlich tot ist. Da wurden die letzten Verbandskritiker von Trollen vergrault und jetzt hat man hier fertig! Ob das im Interesse der AB-Macher ist weiß ich nicht, aber es im Interesse der Verbände.



 Hier wurden die letzten Verbandskritiker von Trollen vergrault? Der war gut. 

 Ich denke, dass hier ist ein Forum zum Gedankenaustausch und nicht zur Steuerung der Interessen gegen oder für Verbände. 

 Jeder kann und darf im Forum das schreiben was er für richtig hält. Ihr wie ich. Solange bestimmte Spielregeln der Etikette eingehalten werden. 

 Und wenn wir die Anzahl der Beiträge zählen, die in den, sagen wir mal letzten 3 Wochen, von mir kamen und dann von Dir Lars oder Kathi, da ist schon ein "leichter" Unterschied. Ich schreibe hier seit 2 oder 3 Wochen wieder einmal mal. 

 Ihr seid jeden Tag mit Beiträgen aktiv. Und wenn man dann mal was schreibt, was Euren Weltbild nicht ganz entspricht, wird gleich die Trollkeule rausgeholt. 

 Ich habe auch nie das behauptet was Du schreibst, natürlich kann man PM hinterfragen bei Unstimmigkeiten, Kritik üben. Alles in Ordnung. 

 Der Anlass meiner Bemerkung war der Text von Kathi, bezüglich des Sinn von Journalismus. Du bemängelst die mangelnde fachliche Qualifikation von Quereinsteigern in die Vereinswirtschaft? Ja, und ich weise dezent darauf hin, dass sich jeder Journalist nennen darf, da dieser Begriff nicht geschützt ist.

 Und der Politikbereich ist deshalb entspannter, da der zuständigen Admin nicht stündlich irgendwelche "Skandal" Themen mit BILD Überschrift neu hinzugefügt.

 Dadurch geht es ruhiger und sachlicher zu.
 So, das sollte es gewesen sein, ich tauche wieder ab und lese aktiv mit.  
 OT aus und fertig.


----------



## smithie (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Du bemängelst die mangelnde fachliche Qualifikation von Quereinsteigern in die Vereinswirtschaft? Ja, und ich weise dezent darauf hin, dass sich jeder Journalist nennen darf, da dieser Begriff nicht geschützt ist.


 Was bemängelt wird ist die fehlende fachliche Kompetenz bei etlichen Angelverbänden (nicht Vereinen, auch wenn sich das teilweise [strukturell] überschneiden mag).


Mit ist es 1000x lieber, wenn ich Hintergrundinformationen von einem nicht-studierten, "sogenannten" Journalisten bekomme, als gequirlte Sch&%§$ von einem "gerechtfertigten" "echten" Journalisten.


 Was wäre denn, wenn die hier Kritisierenden "echte" Journalisten wären?
Dürften sie sich dann wiederholen?
Haben die andere Rechte bzgl. dem, was ihr Beruf ist bzw. was sie veröffentlichen?

 Ist es nur das Recht des studierten Journalisten, keine Alternativen oder Lösungswege anbieten zu müssen?


 Wenn ich mir überlege, was "echte" Journalisten teilweise an unreflektiertem Müll von sich geben, bin ich bei solchen Aussagen wie von Dir echt sprachlos!


Passt aber andererseits auch wieder ins Bild...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe hier seit 2 oder 3 Wochen wieder einmal mal.



Ich habe auch mal versucht über einen Doppelaccount in einem Forum aktiv zu sein, doch der Schreibstil und die Wortwahl hat mich ziemlich schnell bei aufmerksamen Usern verraten...


----------



## Forelle2000 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal versucht über einen Doppelaccount in einem Forum aktiv zu sein, doch der Schreibstil und die Wortwahl hat mich ziemlich schnell bei aufmerksamen Usern verraten...


 
 Na dann können wir uns ja glücklich schätzen, solche aufmerksame User zu haben!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Big Brother ist watching you! #6


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Jeder hat nach wie vor die Möglichkeit etwas im Bereich der Angelpolitik zuschreiben. Ich als ausgewiesener DAFV-Kritiker fühle mich auch nicht "weggetrollt". Ich hatte zuletzt nur keine Zeit was zu schreiben. 

Zu Thomas: 
Es kommt nicht darauf an, ob man Journalismus studiert hat. In Fachkreisen wird dieses Studium ohnehin eher skeptisch gesehen. Die wenigsten Journalisten haben Journalistik studiert. Der klassische Weg zum Journalisten ist ein Fachstudium und ein Volontariat oder ein direktes Volontariat. - Darauf kommt es aber ebenfalls nicht an. Es kommt alleine darauf an, dass der, der Journalismus betreibt, es einfach kann. Man braucht auch keine Studium um Schriftsteller zu werden. 

Was die rein journalistische- recherchierende Arbeit von Thomas angeht, so war diese immer vorbildlich. Ich fand es immer höchst bedauerlich, dass sich die Funktionäre in den Verbänden nicht die Zeit genommen haben, diese Informationen für sich zu nutzen. Ich habe insoweit aber auch ein großes Desinteresse kennengelernt. Auf ebene der LVs verlässt man sich da lieber auf die nicht vorhandene Expertise des DAFV, als sich selber mal mit den EU-Themen auseinanderzusetzen. Ihren Kontrollpflichten gegenüber dem DAFV kommen die LVs schlicht nicht nach. Dabei wäre es so einfach, sie über die Beiträge von Thomas, die immer mit den Quellen versehen waren in die Themen einzuarbeiten. In diesen Bereichen hat Thomas hervorragende journalistische arbeit geleistet und er leistet sie im Netzwerk Angeln nach wie vor. 

Kritisch habe ich immer die Art und Weise gesehen, mit der Thomas gegenüber Verbänden und Funktionären sprachlich aufgetreten ist. Letzteres ist jetzt besser. Ersteres ist von AB Seite aktuell tot!


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Der LFVBW hat inzwischen teilweise wenigstens die Überschriften der Themen die von Thomas angeprangert wurden, übernommen. Natürlich werden diese Themen jetzt als Weisheit des DAFV verkauft und man liest auch nur die Kommentare des DAFV.
Aber klar ist,  diese Überschriften sind eine Wirkung vom Handeln Thomas, was der Verband auf Anfrage vermutlich bestreiten würde.


----------



## KaroFisch (26. Juni 2018)

*@Kolja Kreder*

"Es kommt alleine darauf an, dass der, der Journalismus betreibt, es  einfach kann. Man braucht auch keine Studium um Schriftsteller zu  werden."


Es gibt schon noch wesentliche Unterschiede zwischen Schriftstellern und Journalisten. Das sollte jedem klar sein.


Wegen Off-Topic halte ich mich extra kurz.
LG


----------



## smithie (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> In diesen Bereichen hat Thomas hervorragende journalistische arbeit geleistet und er leistet sie im Netzwerk Angeln nach wie vor.


 Aber nach Aussagen weiter vorne geht es doch gar nicht um ihn, sondern um nicht näher bezeichnete, andere, hier schreibende möchtegern Journalisten...


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Ich komme mal zum Theam zurück "Jeder kann handeln" Wir haben 143 Abgeordnete angeschrieben, bisher sind 34 Antworten da. Unter anderem Minister(innen),Fraktionsvorsitzende und der MP. Wer sich mit Umfragen auskennt weis, dass alle Rückmeldungen über 10%  gut sind. Wir sind bei 24 % und da kommen sicher weitere 20%. Und wir sind sicher, dass war ein vernünftiger Brief mit Biefkopf, eine schriftliche Erklärung wer wir sind und warum wir das tun  und eine leichte Form zu antworten.
Ja, das kostet Zeit und Geld aber wir bekommen dafür eine gute Auskunft  wen wir im Landtag ansprechen können.
 Mit einer Emailanfrage wären vermutlich 5 % Antworten gekommen. Erfahrungswert von Umfrageinstituten.


Wir suchen Nachahmer in allen Bundesländern. Die Kosten sind überschaubar. Auch für kleinere Vereine. 0,70€ Porto, Briefpapier, Umschlag und Druck. Max. 150,00€ oder 25 kg Karpfenbesatz.


Nach dem Land gehen wir den Bundestag an. Wird zwar teurer,  ist aber auch wichtig.


www.wav-stuttgart.de


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Jeder hat nach wie vor die Möglichkeit etwas im Bereich der Angelpolitik zuschreiben. Ich als ausgewiesener DAFV-Kritiker fühle mich auch nicht "weggetrollt". Ich hatte zuletzt nur keine Zeit was zu schreiben.
> 
> Zu Thomas:
> Es kommt nicht darauf an, ob man Journalismus studiert hat. In Fachkreisen wird dieses Studium ohnehin eher skeptisch gesehen. Die wenigsten Journalisten haben Journalistik studiert. Der klassische Weg zum Journalisten ist ein Fachstudium und ein Volontariat oder ein direktes Volontariat. - Darauf kommt es aber ebenfalls nicht an. Es kommt alleine darauf an, dass der, der Journalismus betreibt, es einfach kann. Man braucht auch keine Studium um Schriftsteller zu werden.
> ...



                  |good:


----------



## Wegberger (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Hallo,


natürlich ist Aktionismus immer besser als Lethargie.

Aber man sollte sich immer fragen, ob man in der Lage ist, grundsätzlich und allgemein in den verseuchten Haifischbecken mitschwimmen zu können !?

Ist es sinnvoll gegen verrottete, alte aber etablierte Seilschaften anzukämpfen und meinen Platz zu finden oder sollte man erstmal versuchen die alten Zöpfe zu kappen und dann als Asp. mit der richtigen Wertigkeit wahrgenommen zu werden.

Eure Initative in allen Ehren ...


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Das ist kein Aktionismus sondern ein langfristig angelegter Plan.


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

willmalwassagen - ich finde es toll, was ihr da macht (und auch was ihr alles schon gemacht/erreicht habt!). Last euch von Nörglern weiter nicht entmutigen, denn: Es gibt nix gutes, außer man tut es. 

Grüßle ausm Ländle


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> natürlich ist Aktionismus immer besser als Lethargie.
> ...


 Viele Revolutionen sind daran gescheitert, dass sie keinen Plan für danach hatten. Und alles endete im Caos. Den König zu stürzen ist relativ leicht...nur dann ein System zu etablieren was funktioniert ist schwer.  
Mann muss sich nur in der Welt umschauen, Despoten wie Sadam Hussein oder Gaddafi in Libyen wurden gestürzt, danach versanken diese Länder im Caos. 
 Alles ist besser als sich lediglich als "Forumsaktivist" zu etablieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Alles ist besser als sich lediglich als "Forumsaktivist" zu etablieren.



Das ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder? In meinen Augen eher ein versteckter, persönlicher Angriff...

Oder willst Du die Arbeit der Verbände jetzt als ausnahmslos positiv darstellen?

Dann solltest Du Dir einfach mal im AB die Bewertungen der Verbandsarbeit in Ruhe durchlesen. Sollte es da dann immer noch Verständisfragen deinerseits geben - sollten die Beiträge im AB Deine Meinung zur Verbandsarbeit nicht beeinflussen können - stehen Dir sicherlich einige Forumsaktivisten für Fragen zur Verfügung .

Allerdings denke ich, dass gerade Du sehr wohl weisst, dass die Verbandsarbeit größtenteils als anglerfeindlich und  eher naturschutzlastig einzustufen ist, Du das aber hier halt einfach nicht zugeben willst/ kannst/ darfst... Warum Du das nicht machst, kann ich nicht beantworten, aber eventuell machst Du das ja noch mal und klärst uns darüber auf.

Ich denke tatsächlich, dass es viele gute Ansätze gibt, um uns Angler in ein besseres Licht rücken zu können, unser Ansehen bei der Politik zu stärken und etwas für Angler zu bewegen. Doch häufig fehlt einzig der Wille, die Konsequenz etwas durchzuziehen und die Motivation bei Rückschlägen weiterzumachen. Ja, ich weiß wovon ich rede- und hätte meine Frau gewusst, was Anglerdemo für das Familienleben bedeutet, hätte sie sicherlich nicht 5, sondern 10 Sekunden nachgedacht, bevor sie dem damals zugestimmt hat. Zugestimmt hätte sie aber auch so, denn sie weiß, dass man mich nur schwer bremsen kann, wenn ich einen Plan und ein Ziel habe... Ja, sie wusste auch, dass ich nicht nur 5 oder 10 Stunden die Woche dafür opfern werde und das Anglerdemo nicht nach ein paar Monaten vorbei sein wird.

Und da sehe ich das Problem- alle Aktivitäten kosten Zeit, Geld und man muss verzichten. Ist man auf Dauer dafür bereit? Ein Schreiben rauszuschicken ist ein guter Anfang, doch die Ergebnisse auszuwerten und daraus einen Vorteil zu erlangen, ist wichtig und sicherlich grundsätzlich sehr viel aufwändiger, als "nur" ein Schreiben zu erstellen und zu versenden.

Ich sehe ja meine Datenbank aus unserem Netzwerk- alleine die Pflege der Daten nimmt sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch. Auf der anderen Seite wissen wir dadurch sehr genau, wen wir für welche Aktivitäten ansprechen/ anschreiben können und dürfen. 

Also, das Schreiben ist ein guter Anfang, doch muss man daras auch Schlüsse ziehen und die Ergebnisse in der Zukunft für die Sache einsetzen. Das sollten alle bedenken, bevor man jetzt dem Aufruf von "willmalwassagen" hier blind folgt und nur ein Schreiben "nachahmt".

Übrigens würde mich der "Plan dahinter" brennend interessieren #6


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Viele Revolutionen sind daran gescheitert, dass sie keinen Plan für danach hatten. Und alles endete im Caos. Den König zu stürzen ist relativ leicht...nur dann ein System zu etablieren was funktioniert ist schwer.
> Mann muss sich nur in der Welt umschauen, Despoten wie Sadam Hussein oder Gaddafi in Libyen wurden gestürzt, danach versanken diese Länder im Caos.
> Alles ist besser als sich lediglich als "Forumsaktivist" zu etablieren.



 also ich würde unsere Verbandsfunktionäre, mögen sie sein wie sie wollen, definitiv nicht mit den beiden Typen vergleichen. 
 Und Angst vor einen Chaos danach schüren ist nun wirklich unterste Schublade aus der Rhetorikabteilung#d


----------



## Laichzeit (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Viele Revolutionen sind daran gescheitert, dass sie keinen Plan für danach hatten. Und alles endete im Caos. Den König zu stürzen ist relativ leicht...nur dann ein System zu etablieren was funktioniert ist schwer.



Man stürzt den alten Verband indem eine funktionierende Alternative angeboten wird. 
Es gibt in allen Verbänden einen Teil an sehr treuen Mitgliedern, die schon seit Jahrzehnten alles durchgehen lassen und die tragen diese Verbände durch die Kündigungswellen, ein Teil der Zahler ist ja sicher. Vor einem Kollaps und anschließender Anarchie habe ich keine Angst, dazu sind die Verbände zu sehr am Selbsterhalt interessiert. Bevor der LFV hier pleite geht, sattelt er auf das Vollzeit-Angelreisengeschäft über.


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Der Plan wird schrittweise veröffentlicht werden. Alles zu seiner Zeit. So ist das halt manchmal mit einem Plan.


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder? In meinen Augen eher ein versteckter, persönlicher Angriff...
> 
> 
> Dann solltest Du Dir einfach mal im AB die Bewertungen der Verbandsarbeit in Ruhe durchlesen. Sollte es da dann immer noch Verständisfragen deinerseits geben - sollten die Beiträge im AB Deine Meinung zur Verbandsarbeit nicht beeinflussen können - stehen Dir sicherlich einige Forumsaktivisten für Fragen zur Verfügung .
> ...



"Ja, ich weiß wovon ich rede- und hätte meine Frau gewusst, was Anglerdemo für das Familienleben bedeutet, hätte sie sicherlich nicht 5, sondern 10 Sekunden nachgedacht, bevor sie dem damals zugestimmt hat."

Lars, jammere nicht, Du bist nur machtgeil, postengeil, wohnst gern in teuren Hotels, ein Spesenritter.:q Sorry, war spaßig gemeint. Das bist Du definitiv nicht. Warum? Weil ich genug Leute kenne, die wie du ehrenamtlich agieren und ich viel gute Beweggründe für ein Ehrenamt kenne. 

Ich mache das seit 15 Jahren, die Quittung kam am 18.4.2018. 

"Oder willst Du die Arbeit der Verbände jetzt als ausnahmslos positiv darstellen?"

Das ist typisch AB Slang..es wird nur mit Extremen gearbeitet.....wo habe ich das mit einem einzigen Wort gesagt? Ich würde nicht mal meine eigenen Arbeit als ausnahmslos positiv bewerten. Ich würde Verbandsarbeit (DAFV) weder als ausnahmslos positiv noch ausnahmslos negativ darstellen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Lars, jammere nicht, (...), wohnst gern in teuren Hotels,



Da hast Du wirklich recht- ich zahle die allerdings immer zu 100% selbst, so auch alle anderen Auslagen wie Porto, Spritgeld etc...Nicht einen Cent aus der Anglerdemo- Kasse. Das gilt übrigens für alle aus unserem Team. Selbst bei den Dreharbeiten zu unserem neuen Video auf meinem Boot blase ich über 100.- Euro Sprit durch- da es mir Spaß macht, ist das halt die Rechnung für den Spaß. Spaß kostet nun einmal...




Forelle2000 schrieb:


> "Oder willst Du die Arbeit der Verbände jetzt als ausnahmslos positiv darstellen?"
> 
> Das ist typisch AB Slang..es wird nur mit Extremen gearbeitet.....wo  habe ich das mit einem einzigen Wort gesagt? Ich würde nicht mal meine  eigenen Arbeit als ausnahmslos positiv bewerten. Ich würde  Verbandsarbeit (DAFV) weder als ausnahmslos positiv noch ausnahmslos  negativ darstellen.



Deine Aussage war doch, das ALLES besser ist! Nur dem habe ich widersprochen und nicht gesagt, dass bei den Verbänden alles schlecht ist (auch wenn mir spontan nichts positives einfällt ). Jedoch ist es doch häufig so, dass es besser gewesen wäre, wenn Verbände nichts gemacht hätten. Da könnte ich Dir jetzt als Beispiel das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt oder auch die aktuelle Forderung zum Baglimit nennen.


----------



## zander67 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nur dem habe ich widersprochen und nicht gesagt, dass bei den Verbänden alles schlecht ist (auch wenn mir spontan nichts positives einfällt ).



 Zum Beispiel, die Jugendarbeit.
 Von Kinderangelschulen über gemeinsame Kuttertouren mit Kinder- und Jugendlichen bis zu kompletten Wochenenden mit gemeinsamen (Nacht)-Angeln.

 VG


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da hast Du wirklich recht- ich zahle die allerdings immer zu 100% selbst, so auch alle anderen Auslagen wie Porto, Spritgeld etc...Nicht einen Cent aus der Anglerdemo- Kasse. Das gilt übrigens für alle aus unserem Team. Selbst bei den Dreharbeiten zu unserem neuen Video auf meinem Boot blase ich über 100.- Euro Sprit durch- da es mir Spaß macht, ist das halt die Rechnung für den Spaß. Spaß kostet nun einmal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Wo genau habe ich das gesagt, dass bei Verbänden ALLES 
 besser ist? ;+

 100€? Mich hat mal eine Aktion für meinen Verband über 1000€ privat gekostet. Nur gut, dass das meine damalige Partnerin das nicht mitbekommen hat.
 Sorry, was den nun, einerseits gibt es nun Beschwerden, dass die Verbände nichts machen. Jetzt sagst Du es wäre besser wenn die genau nichts machen? 
 Ja, Baglimit und Fehrmarnbelt...das Problem ist, dass viele Angler das hier im Binnenland nur am Rand mitbekommen (interessiert). Da sind Themen aktuell wie Kormoran, kleinen Wasserkraft oder Nachtangelverbot für sie interessanter.


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



zander67 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel, die Jugendarbeit.
> Von Kinderangelschulen über gemeinsame* Kuttertouren* mit Kinder- und Jugendlichen bis zu kompletten Wochenenden mit gemeinsamen* (Nacht)-Angeln*.
> 
> VG



Na, wenn dass mal keine Steilvorlage ist^^|rolleyes


----------



## Forelle2000 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg....zwischenbilanz-unserer-kinderangelschulen-und


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

@ hier geht es aber um BaWü mit Nachtangelverbot und seeeehr eingeschrängten "Kinder"angeln...schön, wenn da Brandenburg was macht. Der BW Verband dagegen....ich sag nix^^

oder doch:
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...urschutz-statt-mit-angeln-an-die-schulen.html

ich lass das Netzwerk sprechen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Unsere Umfrage an den Landtag in Baden-Württemberg.
Wir haben Stand heute 58 (41%) Rückmeldungen von 143 Anfragen.  Wer sich mit Umfragenbeteiligungen auskennt kann bestätigen dass dies ein super Ergebnis ist.
www.wav-stuttgart.de


----------



## glavoc (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Hammer!#6:vik:

Grüßle#h


----------



## Forelle2000 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Der Plan wird schrittweise veröffentlicht werden. Alles zu seiner Zeit. So ist das halt manchmal mit einem Plan.



Gibt es hier den was neues?


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. August 2018)

*AW: Jeder kann handeln*

Wir haben inzwischen 68 Rückmeldungen. Wir haben uns mit einem Schreiben bei den Fraktionen für die hervorragende Beteiligung bedankt und werden nach den Parlamentsferien wieder einen Brief an alle Abgeordneten schicken.
Manche Dinge brauchen einfach Zeit.


----------

